# Crux Disc vs. Crux (Bottom Bracket Question)



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a question about the frameset and whether it comes with a BB. The description is the same for both bikes: 

*BOTTOM BRACKET:	OS integrated, sealed bearings*

But the image on the website shows a bottom bracket on the disc model and not the canti model. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX E5 Disc OSBB Frameset
Specialized Bicycle Components : CruX E5 OSBB Frameset

I want the disc bike and I'd like to run it single speed, with an EBB. The disc model is $110 more than the other, so am I paying for something I don't need? If it's there, will it be hard to remove? 

Any ideas?


----------

